# Youtube teaser for a party that displays various props



## dragonalee




----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice job on the vid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really nice job on the video invitation, and such a cast of characters in the credits


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow! What a great way to send out a party invite!


----------



## Hairazor

What fun!!!


----------



## Copchick

Now that's cool!


----------



## Headless

Nice job!


----------



## Blackrose1978

very cool


----------



## dragonalee

Thanks for the nice feedback!


----------



## NemesisGenesis

Ha!! I just did the same thing for our party earlier today. Good ole iMovie. Great minds...


----------



## dragonalee

NemesisGenesis said:


> Ha!! I just did the same thing for our party earlier today. Good ole iMovie. Great minds...
> 
> Halloween Homecoming 2012 - YouTube


Nice job! Gotta love it!


----------



## haunt on hannum

this looks real creeeeeeepy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silentskream

COOOL

now i wish i had video of our previous parties..

i am totally stealing this idea, btw.


----------



## [email protected]

Great idea! I've been meaning to do some fun things with iMovie, but I never do. Here's my opportunity.


----------



## Joiseygal

What a fun way to invite people!


----------



## dragonalee

Bumping this up in case someone wants an idea for an invite!


----------



## Iniquity

Ha! Very awesome idea. I love it!


----------

